# Car sickness



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Mia still gets car sick and she is now one year old...I had hoped she would outgrow it but am about to give up. We use Rescue Remedy and don't feed her before a trip and it helps a little...but she still throws up at least once!! I did not take Kissi and Mia out very much at all this past winter because of this problem but with summer coming we will be going to the Bay and she will have to go with us. Before we got Mia I took Kissi almost everywhere with me...but I feel guilty taking one without the other...which means Kissi stays home too (and trust me Kissi likes to go). Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Linda


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Being in a car is something like being in a boat. You get sick if you don't watch the shore line. You get sick if you watch the water. If you can get her up where she can watch out the window it will help a lot. 

You can also give dramamine before going out. 

I've had two dogs who got sick when riding in the car. I got them to watch out the window and they stopped being sick. I've also given a 1/4 of a tablet of dramamine.



Tina


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:bangle wide">Gracie is like this....when we went to Florida (we drove) I got a script from the vet....and boy did it work really good. It totally calmed her and she didn't throw up once.







I would definitely speak with your vet about it.</span>


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Dramamine is one of my favorite things ever! For me







I'm one of those people everyone always told would outgrow the motion sickness thing...yeah, sometimes it really doesn't happen. Talk to your vet though, I'm sure there's something similar for dogs. Staring at a horizon line does help too. I once spent an entire vacation with my family popping dramamine and staring at the horizon line, let's just say I'm not a fan of cruises anymore


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks for the advice...does dramemine make you sleepy??? (dumb question but I have never used it.) I tried elevating her crate so she can see out better and she likes it but it doesn't seem to help the sickness.
Linda


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

> Thanks for the advice...does dramemine make you sleepy??? (dumb question but I have never used it.) I tried elevating her crate so she can see out better and she likes it but it doesn't seem to help the sickness.
> Linda[/B]


They have a new "less drowsy" 24hr one!!!! There's also the original, which does make you sleepy and only lasts for 4 or 6 hours, I forget which.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Maybe being in a crate isn't helping her--could you purchase a Lookout carseat? Not only could she see out better, but she wouldn't feel so closed in.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

I have a carseat but she does better in her crate... I did call the vet and she suggested "Bonine" but it also makes you drowsy and you give it 1+ hour before traveling. Someone suggested "Motion Ease"...anyone ever use it? It is an oil that you put behind the ear, all natural, and not supposed to make them sleepy???
The problem is...my husband is not a "planner" so I don't always have 1-3 hrs to prepare her for a pukey trip!! 
Linda


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I tried everything for poor Wilson. What worked was making sure he wasn't bounced around too much- we wedge a pillow between the two front seats and he sits there- where he can see out and who ever is in the passanger seat has to put their arm around Wilson to help hold him steady!

And, I finally asked the vet about it and she gave us some anti-nausea medication. And it works great! It doesn't make him sleepy, which was my main concern. Over the Easter weekend we went to my in-laws', its a 3 hour car ride on windy bumpy country roads. Wilson burped a lot but he did not throw up. 

If you want the name of the medication, let me know and I will post it when I get home tonight.


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

When my yorkie was a pup, he threw up everytime we got in the car. But we needed to be able to take him with us because we traveled a lot. So, we started little by little taking him in the car. Short trips and then slightly longer trips, until he could go on a 3 hr trip and be just fine! We would make sure that the a/c was in his face also and that helped him a lot too.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> We would make sure that the a/c was in his face also and that helped him a lot too.[/B]


Oh yes! Keeping cool is a must for Wilson. During the winter when I take Wilson in the car, I turn the heat off and open a vent and aim it straight at him. I would be freezing- but anthing to keep my baby comfortable and from puking on me.


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=365715
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We do whatever it takes for our babies







But seriously, it does help big time.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=365735
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion...sometimes the car is so cold I think I will freeze!! As for short trips...we have a 600 ft long driveway and sometimes she does not even make it that far!! I have a console car seat that is Kissi's but Mia is too big for it and we do not allow the dogs in the front seats because of the airbags. 
I am going to try the "motion ease" and if that doesn't work then I will try the Bonine or benadryl...I just hate to knock her out if I don't have to...hmmm...maybe that wouldn't be such a bad thing afterall
Linda


----------

